
Edward Snowden's Fermi Paradox Solution - martian
http://kottke.org/15/09/edward-snowdens-fermi-paradox-solution
======
ryandvm
Mmmm. Not really "Snowden's solution" per se:

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=75775.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=75775.0)

------
slake
Even if the communications were encrypted we should still be able to listen
for the repeated patterns in their 'ascii' / 'unicode' codeset.

~~~
schoen
I guess you mean at a lower layer, like everything below the transport layer,
including packet framing, byte sequences, and radio modulation techniques.
That's a good point.

And that would be true for virtually all "encrypted" human wireless
communications today -- that we could see the structure at all of the layers
below where the encryption is applied -- but isn't it still possible with some
spread-spectrum techniques to make a meaningful radio signal look quite a bit
like noise?

